# What are Multis???



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Right im prob gonna come across as thick but what are Multi mammates??? are they large mice or snall rats???

I read that they are called the natal rat am i right and if so what makes them different from mice and rats???

Also has anyone got any pics of thier multis so i can have a gander

Cheers all
Debi


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

They're slighty bigger than a mouse, much smaller than a full grown rat, royals supposedly go nuts for them as they are they're natural prey in africa. I've got 2 females (Chavette and Geisha) and a male (Hoolie) at the moment, not had them long but they seem to be nice little enough little critters. Waiting for them to grow on a bit and start breeding for me.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are a species of rat... Not mouse


----------



## SnakeyPete (Sep 22, 2006)

yup , some reckon they are the link between a mouse and a rat , they get the name multimammate due to the fact they have multiple teats ( a lot more than rats or mice ) , they make great breeders but not so good pets ,

They have ONLY three missions in life ....

A. escape , maime owners , breed

B. maime owners , breed , escape

C. breed , escape , maime owners 

lol , not neccesarily in the above order !!

Slower ( slightly ) growing than rats/mice. Adults maybe upto 100g max 150g ( considerd BIG !! ).

They can breed at about 12 weeks. Have large litters ( sometimes upto 18 ) . Best kept in 1.2 or 1.3 groups . Deff best kept in glass tanks ( they chew thru EVERYTHING , see mission statement above , lol ) .



















not my pic , borrowed fron another forum









HTH


----------

